# Smoking halibut for a vegetarian



## gabriel (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm having some people over and one of them is a vegetarian. After looking around for some veggie recipes nothing really seems to go with the BBQ atmosphere. So I decided to just smoke some fish for her and I have some halibut in my freezer. Anyone ever smoked Halibut or have any seasoning ideas for it? I love it fried but I've never had it any other way. 

Thanks for the help guys!
Gabe


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 2, 2008)

oohh halibut - One of the best fishes you can get.

If you want to keep it simple, rub with olive oil and some fresh grund black pepper and smoke till it flakes easily (if it's a thick enough piece to hold a probe take it to 165). That alone would be superb.

If you fancy rolling the red carpet out - go for dutch's maple glaze recipe. Absolutely no reason why it shouldn't be just as good on halibut :-)
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=75


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd first make sure she is the type of vegetarian that will eat fish. There are different degrees of vegetarian and to some fish is also unacceptable.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 2, 2008)

Fish is meat. Most vegetarians will not eat it.


----------



## wutang (Oct 2, 2008)

Better hope she is not a vegan.  They won't eat any animal product at all-no eggs, no milk, no cheese, no butter, no cream, etc


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 2, 2008)

lol yes WE know fish is meat. But most veggies will eat it. No I don't follow the logic either, I'm just grateful, as it makes cooking for them SOOOOO much easier.

I'd smoke the halibut anyway - hell it'll be great for anyone :-)

Vegans ? yeah well they don't get invited to eat :-)


----------



## joneser (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh Yeah! Do the maple glaze! That stuff is amazing on Salmon, I'll bet it's equally as good on Halibut. That stuff would make an old shoe taste great!
Vegans.....I just can't fathom giving up meat! 
I have a Muslim friend who doesn't eat pork, I tell him that he's really missing out, but I thank him for leaving it for us meat eaters!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Gabe, here is another option.
I used a brine posted by NHB3 on the last fish I smoked...it was tasty. :)
I used this on catfish.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13365


----------



## surfer_e (Oct 2, 2008)

I know I am committing a SM Forum sin but the majority of my meals are vegetarian.  Yes I eat meat but just not all that much.  Here are some ideas.  

If you are not sure if your guest eats fish or not forget meat altoghter and smoke some portobello mushrooms.  These are really good.  These can also go great on the grill.  Put them in a balsalmic marinade and smoke them or grill them.   When I grill I also make sure to grill up lots of Poblano peppers and large spring onions.  MMMMM great stuff.  

If your guest eats fish go the salmon route just be careful to not dry it out.


----------



## wutang (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree the portabellos are a good idea. I also did a stuffed eggplant on the smoker that came out pretty good.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 2, 2008)

Ron50;269198 said:
			
		

> Fish is meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if your Catholic.


----------



## 1894 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ahh just tell them to BYOT ( bring your own tufu )


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 2, 2008)

If it were me I'd be Queing the Vegetarian
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL  But that freezer burned Halibut ought to do!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL I have no hints for ya, but good luck with the fish, someone will give ya a hint or two.


----------



## capt. mark (Oct 4, 2008)

Halibut smokes pretty well. Go easy on it, as it's got such a delicate flesh. I've done it with a lemon pepper and dill rub. Subtle flavors that complement the flavor of the fish itself. 

You can also BBQ halibut if you're so inclined. Same seasonings, but add some lemon slices laid on the meat. Do it with a piece of tin foil under it, cupping up the edges to catch all those tasty drippings. Spray it lightly occasionally with EVOO in a spray bottle while you're grilling it.

I'd also suggest grilling some asparagus and mushrooms in the same kind of foil getup. Put some butter and crushed garlic in the bottom of the foil before putting it on the grill. Good eats. I make that up in a fry pan quite often with some 12 count shrimp. Just cook the asparagus till it's been browned, so it still has some crunch. 

Mark


----------



## fishawn (Oct 4, 2008)

Smoked Halibut is great, smoked & canned Halibut is even better. I was talking with a guy the other day that said the best Halibut he has ever had was boiled in Sprite!.....Yes Sprite!.....He tried it on a fishing boat
in Alaska & said it rules?.....I am going to try it, but don't tell anyone


----------

